# Swarms in Kentucky yet??



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Just curious, fellow Kentuckians, have you had any swarms, caught any in bait hives or anything yet? I'm all bases loaded and ready to run. Traps out x 7. All equipment in the truck and at the ready. Stuff is blooming like mad, pollen counts are out of control and we are having 70-80 degree weather! C'mon already!


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Nary a hint on this side of the river, and no signs of swarm preps yet either. 

Peter


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think we have a lot of good things blooming right now for pollen, but I don't think we've had a significant nectar flow yet, and I wonder if the bees will typically swarm before that.


----------



## Jean-Yves (Oct 27, 2010)

HELLO from Louisville KY
I was very intrigued by a small pile of bees on a pallet ten days ago then the curiosity got me! Twenty bees at the time and a very black small queen. I got her in a nuc and then you know the rest of the story! So surprised myself, also on FaceBook another beekeeper talking about his first swarm this year. Like tou Melanie, Yes my little truck is ready for swarm, Good luck!
Thanks


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, as of today, 4/27, what are you fellow kentuckians seeing? I know my hive had completely filled a super with nectar, they are working the apple blossoms like crazy the last few weeks, I supered up. Anyone seeing any swarms? I think where the weather got cooler it must have slowed them. Next week we are supposed to have 79 degree weather, wonder if that will start them up swarming? Just curious what other kentuckians are seeing! opcorn:Just waiting, impatiently!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I am at Park City, Exit 48 I-65, 78 miles North of Nashville Tn, 96 miles South of Louisville, right at Mammoth Cave National Park.

Two swarms so far, both last week, (week of 15 April)

Raining today and cold last night and tonight. If it gets to 80 as predicted for next week, look out, swarms will be in the air.

cchoganjr


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Melanie, I went on a swarm call last Thursday in Lexington. I would look to get calls next week if the weather keeps the bees from flying for a few days.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## heartlandblueberries (May 9, 2012)

Caught 2 swarms last week (1 from my own hives). Saw another swarm late last night around dark, but didn't have time to try and capture it. Sadly, I had to head to work. Hopefully it will still be there when I get home this morning. I am expecting alot of swarms this week with some 80 degree weather.


----------



## Jonboy454 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing in my area (Ricmond/Berea). Been busy getting ready tho and have 2 Trap Outs in place catching bees. One in a house and one in a tree


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

UPDATE... Caught a huge swarm last night at Rodney Pullems House. Very likely from one of his three hives. Too dark for a photo, when he called, but I estimate it had 5-7 pounds of bees. Very gentle.

Will likely cut honey production from whichever hive it came from. He didn't have a extra deep and bottom board is why I got the call.

cchoganjr


----------

